# Tradesy.com and Coco-Luxury?



## DestinationD

I am a bit mad at Tradesy.com and particularity the seller CoCo-Luxury!

I just bought a Diorissimo purse from Tradesy.com and the seller was Coco-Luxury.  They looked like they had authentic items for sale and sold, though I didn't spend more than an hour looking. The pictures looked authentic (except for the tag with date code on it but I am not an expert).  I felt comfortable purchasing a used Diorissimo from Coco-Luxury so I did.

Was very excited but then I got the message it was shipped... They said it was coming from Houston, TX per FedEx label.  BUT when I tracked the purse, it is coming from CHINA!! It was a pretty penny and I am in a panic! 

THEN I am not even sure if the bag pictured is the one I'll be receiving!! (I know, I am in a downward spiral right now. Oy)  I know China has a huge stigma--but has anyone had luck getting a bag from China through a 3rd party vendor like Tradsey and it actually being real? (Trying to be aware and keep in mind that China do love their luxury handbags too and are looking to sell!) It's coming by Friday and I'll update you whether or not it was the same bag pictured. I'll be taking it to the Dior store then sending it back to Tradesy.com to have their authenticity team look at it too. 

I reached out to Tradesy.com as soon as I saw it was coming from China and this was their response:
"Yes, we do have a Pro-Seller program here at Tradsey and there are requirements a seller must have in order to apply and be excepted. Our Pro-sellers are sellers who have an excellent track record with us: an amazing inventory, tons of sales, and almost no returns and misrepresentations. After building this track record with us, we allow some Pro-Sellers special perks, including shipping from abroad."

How can you mislead a consumer thinking it was coming within the Sates and then seeing it coming from CHINA!

Has anyone have similar experience, either good or bad with Tradesy.com or the seller Coco-Luxury?


----------



## Mandala808

I'm curious what happened with your bag.  Did you have it authenticated?  Im looking at a bracelet sold by CoCoLuxury on Tradesy, and I'm a little concerned about the China thing.


----------



## Vane14xoxo

Did your bag turn out to be real? I have the exact situation with a purse and it’s suppose to arrive on Thursday


----------



## novapursemom

Vane14xoxo said:


> Did your bag turn out to be real? I have the exact situation with a purse and it’s suppose to arrive on Thursday


What happened with your bag? Happening to me now...


----------



## Hetshz

Hey! Literally the same thing happened to me just now. Please let me know if your bag was authentic! How did this resolve? Thanks !!


----------



## Melanie Andrion

I also purchased from the same seller . I am so worried that it’s not authentic .  My Louis Vuitton manhattan  2017 will arrive next week .


----------



## Hetshz

Melanie Andrion said:


> I also purchased from the same seller . I am so worried that it’s not authentic .  My Louis Vuitton manhattan  2017 will arrive next week .


So frustrating! Let me know if you get any resolutions please!


----------



## thelittleone

I've purchased numerous Chanel and LV bags from them, both on ebay and Tradesy. I've never had a problem. I either send my bags back to Tradesy for free authentication review or use an authentication service if I question something. I've taken a bag to Chanel for repair as well. They're one of the few online sellers I currently trust, but regardless of where I buy it I will still get it authenticated for a second opinion because I'm sure there are a few good fakes out there that get accidentally slipped in


----------



## TXLVlove

I fell for the Houston FedEx thing as well.  I purchased a pre-owned petit noe from Coco-Luxury.  I was so worried it was a fake but it turned out to be a great genuine LV bag.  I'm not sure I will purchase from them again though.  The worry and Tradsey's store credit policy vs. refund isn't to my liking.


----------



## DestinationD

Vane14xoxo said:


> Did your bag turn out to be real? I have the exact situation with a purse and it’s suppose to arrive on Thursday


Mine was REAL! I used an online authentication site that took about 3 days to get an answer and was about $10.  They walk you through all the pictures they need. 

I am rather confident in buying from Tradesy after selling a couple of my items.  They required you to send additional pictures to them for them to authenticate your item before a purchase can be completed.  That being said, sure a few fakes will slip through the cracks but I have gotten 2 purses, both from Hong Kong, which are authentic!!!


----------



## DestinationD

Hetshz said:


> So frustrating! Let me know if you get any resolutions please!


Mine was real!! You can always send back to Tradesy for authentication, which I have not used. 
After purchasing the Dior, I purchased a Chanel from another user that was being sent from Hong Kong.  Both purchases were authentic! The seller that sold the Chanel DID let you know in the listing that it was coming from HK.


----------



## DestinationD

thelittleone said:


> I've purchased numerous Chanel and LV bags from them, both on ebay and Tradesy. I've never had a problem. I either send my bags back to Tradesy for free authentication review or use an authentication service if I question something. I've taken a bag to Chanel for repair as well. They're one of the few online sellers I currently trust, but regardless of where I buy it I will still get it authenticated for a second opinion because I'm sure there are a few good fakes out there that get accidentally slipped in


Agreed! I just bought a purse and it looks authentic but the dust bag is rough and a very thin material--thinking of sending it back to Tradesy just for peace of mind! Did it take long for Tradesy to authenticate and send it back?


----------



## Greta_V

DestinationD said:


> Mine was REAL! I used an online authentication site that took about 3 days to get an answer and was about $10.  They walk you through all the pictures they need.



Which site was it?
Just encountered the same issue: purchased a Gucci Dionysus bag from Coco-luxury on Tradesy and freaked out after seeing the DHL tracking with China being the origin (although, Beijing). Thank God for the Purse Forum! I'm a little less worried now after reading all the comments here. But I'd still appreciate a link to the website you used, because I am definitely having this bag authenticated as soon as it arrives. 
By the way, I wonder if Gucci store will help with authentication, cuz I know Valentino does, but Louboutin doesn't...


----------



## lux_411

Hi! Having the same concern. I received the bag a few days ago from the same vendor. It was in great condition but something felt off ( although I’ve never seen the Gucci belt bag in person so I don’t know what to look for). I took some pics and sent it to one of the online authentication sites. I paid $10 and they said it was real. I still sent the bag to Tradesy and I’m waiting to hear back from them. Since I’m still worried I posted on the blogs authentication page and was told it was fake. Having a bit of a melt down. Any thoughts on Tradesy authentication process? Authentication sites? The blogs authentication? Thanks.


----------



## DestinationD

lux_411 said:


> Hi! Having the same concern. I received the bag a few days ago from the same vendor. It was in great condition but something felt off ( although I’ve never seen the Gucci belt bag in person so I don’t know what to look for). I took some pics and sent it to one of the online authentication sites. I paid $10 and they said it was real. I still sent the bag to Tradesy and I’m waiting to hear back from them. Since I’m still worried I posted on the blogs authentication page and was told it was fake. Having a bit of a melt down. Any thoughts on Tradesy authentication process? Authentication sites? The blogs authentication? Thanks.


I just sent my back to Tradesy! I think Tradesy did all the tests. but unsure what they are. I was only about 2% unsure if it was real or not but sent it to Tradesy to confirm and piece of mind.  I also sold a back and before I could ship it, I had to take VERY SPECIFIC pictures of the bag and details so there is quality control before you are able to sell. I think they use Entrupy to authenticate (just guessing) but its more of an enterprise account.


----------



## DestinationD

Greta_V said:


> Which site was it?
> Just encountered the same issue: purchased a Gucci Dionysus bag from Coco-luxury on Tradesy and freaked out after seeing the DHL tracking with China being the origin (although, Beijing). Thank God for the Purse Forum! I'm a little less worried now after reading all the comments here. But I'd still appreciate a link to the website you used, because I am definitely having this bag authenticated as soon as it arrives.
> By the way, I wonder if Gucci store will help with authentication, cuz I know Valentino does, but Louboutin doesn't...


I have gotten 2 bags from China and both real. You can definitely take it to the store but they can say 100% yes or no but if it does look off, a nice associate will let you know what look fishy.
Try not to worry!! They have so many used backs from overseas. They are actually one of the largest consumer of designer purses/shoes!!!


----------



## DestinationD

Greta_V said:


> Which site was it?
> Just encountered the same issue: purchased a Gucci Dionysus bag from Coco-luxury on Tradesy and freaked out after seeing the DHL tracking with China being the origin (although, Beijing). Thank God for the Purse Forum! I'm a little less worried now after reading all the comments here. But I'd still appreciate a link to the website you used, because I am definitely having this bag authenticated as soon as it arrives.
> By the way, I wonder if Gucci store will help with authentication, cuz I know Valentino does, but Louboutin doesn't...


https://www.realauthentication.com/services


----------



## DestinationD

TXLVlove said:


> I fell for the Houston FedEx thing as well.  I purchased a pre-owned petit noe from Coco-Luxury.  I was so worried it was a fake but it turned out to be a great genuine LV bag.  I'm not sure I will purchase from them again though.  The worry and Tradsey's store credit policy vs. refund isn't to my liking.


Totally agree. If it is fake, Tradesy does say they refund full payment--not just site credit.
I've sold on there a couple times and bought more bags than I'd like to admit!  I still buy from Tradesy! Actually expecting my 4th Tradesy purchase tomorrow!!!


----------



## DestinationD

thelittleone said:


> I've purchased numerous Chanel and LV bags from them, both on ebay and Tradesy. I've never had a problem. I either send my bags back to Tradesy for free authentication review or use an authentication service if I question something. I've taken a bag to Chanel for repair as well. They're one of the few online sellers I currently trust, but regardless of where I buy it I will still get it authenticated for a second opinion because I'm sure there are a few good fakes out there that get accidentally slipped in


Which sellers do you like? Would love to see their items and love that they are tried and true!!


----------



## Greta_V

DestinationD said:


> I have gotten 2 bags from China and both real. You can definitely take it to the store but they can say 100% yes or no but if it does look off, a nice associate will let you know what look fishy.
> Try not to worry!! They have so many used backs from overseas. They are actually one of the largest consumer of designer purses/shoes!!!






DestinationD said:


> https://www.realauthentication.com/services




Thank you so much!


----------



## StaceyB

Greta_V said:


> Which site was it?
> Just encountered the same issue: purchased a Gucci Dionysus bag from Coco-luxury on Tradesy and freaked out after seeing the DHL tracking with China being the origin (although, Beijing). Thank God for the Purse Forum! I'm a little less worried now after reading all the comments here. But I'd still appreciate a link to the website you used, because I am definitely having this bag authenticated as soon as it arrives.
> By the way, I wonder if Gucci store will help with authentication, cuz I know Valentino does, but Louboutin doesn't...


Hi there ! The same exact thing is happening to me now. I purchased a Guuci Dionysus Crystal bag from Coco Luxury. I believe they changed their name to luxtradesy.  Did you ever find out if your bag was real or fake ? I am so worried about this, I wish I saw this forum before I purchased. Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

I purchased my petit noe from coco luxury. I was so nervous that it was a fake but when it arrived there was no doubt it was real.  It’s one of my favorite bags.  That being said, I’m not sure I’d do it again.  Too much worry!


----------



## StaceyB

TXLVlove said:


> I purchased my petit noe from coco luxury. I was so nervous that it was a fake but when it arrived there was no doubt it was real.  It’s one of my favorite bags.  That being said, I’m not sure I’d do it again.  Too much worry!


Ok..yes I agree I am having an anxiety attack because I am worried about getting a full refund instead of Tradesy credit. Ugh. Did u have your bag authenticated to ensure it was real? I was looking at some fake versus real and I literally cannot tell the difference in some pics !!!


----------



## DestinationD

If you bought of Tradesy, they will authenticate for you if you have ANY doubts. If it is fake, you receive your money back in full!

My Dior was real!! I used another app to give me additional piece of mind. It cost $20 and it was so worth it to me. RealAuthentication.com and Entrupy. 

There are a lot of designer bags in Asian countries, especially Hong Kong and China as they are one of the larger consumer of these lux goods!! I’ve gotten a few from there and they were all authentic. I hope this will help ease some of your doubt!!


----------



## StaceyB

DestinationD said:


> If you bought of Tradesy, they will authenticate for you if you have ANY doubts. If it is fake, you receive your money back in full!
> 
> My Dior was real!! I used another app to give me additional piece of mind. It cost $20 and it was so worth it to me. RealAuthentication.com and Entrupy.
> 
> There are a lot of designer bags in Asian countries, especially Hong Kong and China as they are one of the larger consumer of these lux goods!! I’ve gotten a few from there and they were all authentic. I hope this will help ease some of your doubt!!


Thank you for replying. Yes off Tradesy from Coco Luxury or Luxtradesy. I will def use the authentication service you provided. Thank u !!


----------



## DestinationD

StaceyB said:


> Thank you for replying. Yes off Tradesy from Coco Luxury or Luxtradesy. I will def use the authentication service you provided. Thank u !!


Definitely use Tradesy’s service of authentication! They send you a label and you can request it be sent back to you if it is truly authentic!  Also, use this forum!! There are many helpful mods and threads out there to help identify fakes!


----------



## Love4Luxury

Coco-Luxury is a reputable seller and I have purchased a few bags from them.  All authentic.  They have an office in Houston so it could be just a mix up on where your bag was stored (China vs Houston).  Hope you get your bag soon!!



DestinationD said:


> I am a bit mad at Tradesy.com and particularity the seller CoCo-Luxury!
> 
> I just bought a Diorissimo purse from Tradesy.com and the seller was Coco-Luxury.  They looked like they had authentic items for sale and sold, though I didn't spend more than an hour looking. The pictures looked authentic (except for the tag with date code on it but I am not an expert).  I felt comfortable purchasing a used Diorissimo from Coco-Luxury so I did.
> 
> Was very excited but then I got the message it was shipped... They said it was coming from Houston, TX per FedEx label.  BUT when I tracked the purse, it is coming from CHINA!! It was a pretty penny and I am in a panic!
> 
> THEN I am not even sure if the bag pictured is the one I'll be receiving!! (I know, I am in a downward spiral right now. Oy)  I know China has a huge stigma--but has anyone had luck getting a bag from China through a 3rd party vendor like Tradsey and it actually being real? (Trying to be aware and keep in mind that China do love their luxury handbags too and are looking to sell!) It's coming by Friday and I'll update you whether or not it was the same bag pictured. I'll be taking it to the Dior store then sending it back to Tradesy.com to have their authenticity team look at it too.
> 
> I reached out to Tradesy.com as soon as I saw it was coming from China and this was their response:
> "Yes, we do have a Pro-Seller program here at Tradsey and there are requirements a seller must have in order to apply and be excepted. Our Pro-sellers are sellers who have an excellent track record with us: an amazing inventory, tons of sales, and almost no returns and misrepresentations. After building this track record with us, we allow some Pro-Sellers special perks, including shipping from abroad."
> 
> How can you mislead a consumer thinking it was coming within the Sates and then seeing it coming from CHINA!
> 
> Has anyone have similar experience, either good or bad with Tradesy.com or the seller Coco-Luxury?


----------



## StaceyB

Thank u! It come next week. I'll keep you updated on when I get it authenticated


----------



## cityivy

I just bought a bag from cocoluxury/luxtradesy on Tradesy...hope it is real!  Photos of the bag is authentic but what if the item sent is fake???


----------



## Designer_Dreams

cityivy said:


> I just bought a bag from cocoluxury/luxtradesy on Tradesy...hope it is real!  Photos of the bag is authentic but what if the item sent is fake???


I think if that did happen, you could get it resolved with Tradesy and get a full refund vs. a site credit since that would be misrepresentation .... but I'm actually looking at a bag right now myself from coco-luxury... I'm also worried b/c of all the super fakes out there these days but I would be saving over $500 w/ being pre-loved on Tradesy. The dilemma!


----------



## cityivy

Designer_Dreams said:


> I think if that did happen, you could get it resolved with Tradesy and get a full refund vs. a site credit since that would be misrepresentation .... but I'm actually looking at a bag right now myself from coco-luxury... I'm also worried b/c of all the super fakes out there these days but I would be saving over $500 w/ being pre-loved on Tradesy. The dilemma!


I will get my bag in a few days and will get it authenticated...so we shall see...


----------



## Designer_Dreams

cityivy said:


> I will get my bag in a few days and will get it authenticated...so we shall see...


best of luck! Keep us updated and post pics


----------



## cityivy

Designer_Dreams said:


> best of luck! Keep us updated and post pics


So it's authentic!  So relieved!


----------



## muggles

Didn’t read this first! I just purchased from coco luxury -Tradesy!
Seller has yet to confirm order or answer any of my messages


----------



## MrsMariJones

Thank God for this thread. I ordered a Givenchy Antigona bag and just got the tracking information today that it’s coming from China, from the same seller you all referenced. Cue my panic. With all of your experiences I definitely feel better that it’s not a fake but will probably still get it authenticated because of where it’s coming from…


----------



## cfrozal23

I just ordered a empreinte twinset in noir. Asked if it was shipping from Houston or China- and was told it’s shipping from
Beijing. Hopefully it will ship soon


----------



## TXLVlove

I'm rolling the dice and just ordered a speedy b 25 empriente.   Should be here next week.


----------

